# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Minoxidil

## Jiptop

Hallo,

Ik zoud graag minoxidil willen uitproberen.Kan iemand daar wat meer over vertellen en het is toch ook mogelijk om dit via de apotheek te krijgen(Minoxidil 5%)?

M.v.g.

Jiptop

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jiptop_@30-11-2003, 21:46:25
> * Hallo,
> 
> Ik zoud graag minoxidil willen uitproberen.Kan iemand daar wat meer over vertellen en het is toch ook mogelijk om dit via de apotheek te krijgen(Minoxidil 5%)?
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Jiptop*


 hoi jiptop

je kan het bestellen bij www.cheapregaine.nl heb ik ook gedaan je betaald dan aan de postbode makkelijk toch ik ben er mee gestopt omdat ik jeuk op mn kop kreeg niet normaal en schilvers niet fris maar misschien werkt het bij jou anders

m.v.g rene

----------

